

Show HN: Price Check Service for Twitter - TheHunter
http://www.twitterpricecheck.com/
A new service to perform prices checks immediately via twitter and return them to users. To request a price check, tweet #pricecheck followed by the name of the item you want priced out. Currently providing best prices on Amazon; more to come soon. This service was built with Node.js.
======
zackproser
We just launched!

~~~
chaud
You just got suspended!

------
zackproser
Due to account suspension, please now tweet @fastpricecheck [item name]

Pivot!!

~~~
ericclemmons
Best "pivot" I've seen :)

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Great idea, I'm getting undefined as much as real answers so far...

Is there a way of specifying UK only? How do you get past the twitter API
limits?

~~~
zackproser
Thanks for trying it out - we've pushed a fix that should address the
undefined bug.

We're still US only right, sorry! We'd have to start geolocating tweets to
provide support for other countries.

We're currently operating within the limits.

Best,

Team #pricecheck

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Cool, thanks for your reply. You could use the hash tag #pricecheckUK or
#pricecheck and #uk or something when you decide to branch out. Also do you
have a plan for when you do start reaching the limits?

------
RossM
I presume the domain redirects to a Twitter feed, as I get a Twitter account
suspended message :/

------
TannerLD
Since the account is suspended, what did it do?

------
zackproser
Should be fixed now!

------
resu
Is the site working?

